# Area Clean Up For Emergency Gear !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well my buddy is coming over tomorrow and were cleaning up my emergency area in the garage.

I'll have all my stoves, butane, lights,batteries, axes, blankets, hygiene supplies, medical supplies etc, etc in one area. Should take up about a two 6 foot long shelves 30" wide worth of stuff. The dried food and water will take up another shelf maybe.

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know what your "spread" is, but I've got essential gear & supplies scattered throughout my distribution (my properties, my mom's house, my granddad's house, even some shit at my girl's mother's house), & in my cars. My biggest fear with consolidation is something happening to the "homebase", thus I try to be prepared with places to go, not to mention make sure that loves ones can at least hold off until I can make it to them (or have a chance in the event tbat I can't). I don't know your situation though, so that might be the best thing for you. "Two is one" seems applicable in all situations, though...

...either way, sounds like you've got a better night planned than me  I'll try to make sure I'll be drinking along with ya...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I don't know what your "spread" is, but I've got essential gear & supplies scattered throughout my distribution (my properties, my mom's house, my granddad's house, even some **** at my girl's mother's house), & in my cars. My biggest fear with consolidation is something happening to the "homebase", thus I try to be prepared with places to go, not to mention make sure that loves ones can at least hold off until I can make it to them (or have a chance in the event tbat I can't). I don't know your situation though, so that might be the best thing for you. "Two is one" seems applicable in all situations, though...
> 
> ...either way, sounds like you've got a better night planned than me  I'll try to make sure I'll be drinking along with ya...


 I will have enough stuff for a month or so, in case of earthquake, el Nino, that type of thing. For a longer time SHTF type of scenario, I think we all might be in trouble !

wll


----------

